# miscellaneous species



## Pete (May 27, 2014)

aloha all... here some random species all currently in bloom in the greenhouse.. enjoy! (iphone pics, sorry!)

_Laelia milleri_






_Dendrobium finisterrae_





_Dendrobium unicum_





_Dendrobium trantuanii_





_Dendrobium capituliferum_





_Phalaenopsis amboinensis_





_Phalaenopsis violacea var. coerulea_ - out of an 'Indigo Blue' cross from HP





_Laelia lobata var. coerulea_ - this is a selfing of the famous 'Maria Cristina' clone





_Stelis argentata_





_Oncidium phymatochilum_





_Chiloschista sp._


----------



## eaborne (May 27, 2014)

Great growing!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 27, 2014)

Cool stuff. You have a lots of variety. Is there anything you specialize in, or do you just like to grow a little bit of everything? I know if I had a greenhouse, it'd be dedicated to phrags, then paphs, then oncidium alliance, with a sprinkling of everything else that catches my attention.

Anyway, as I said in the other thread, it must've taken you awhile to photograph all this stuff and get it posted on here, so thanks for that effort. It's really nice seeing all this wonderful stuff.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Is the Chiloschista fragrant? I really need to get some.


----------



## Erythrone (May 27, 2014)

Wonderful species! Very well grown !


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2014)

Isn't a greenhouse redundant for Hawaii? Do you live on Mauna Kea?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2014)

Wonderful greenhouse!


----------



## Chicago Chad (May 28, 2014)

Your unicum is just puking blooms. Well done. Do you know the flower count?


----------



## phrag guy (May 28, 2014)

very nice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 28, 2014)

As usual your plants are stunning. My D. trantuanii is in flower now too, but not nearly as vigorous as yours.


----------



## Pete (May 29, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Cool stuff. You have a lots of variety. Is there anything you specialize in, or do you just like to grow a little bit of everything? I know if I had a greenhouse, it'd be dedicated to phrags, then paphs, then oncidium alliance, with a sprinkling of everything else that catches my attention.
> 
> Anyway, as I said in the other thread, it must've taken you awhile to photograph all this stuff and get it posted on here, so thanks for that effort. It's really nice seeing all this wonderful stuff.



i grow about 98% species. Focusing mainly on Paphiopedilum, Dendrobium, Phalaenopsis, Bulbophyllum and some angraecoids.



NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Is the Chiloschista fragrant? I really need to get some.



yes but mainly just in the mornings. i really love them. Im sure youd do good with one.




Linus_Cello said:


> Isn't a greenhouse redundant for Hawaii? Do you live on Mauna Kea?



absolutley not. many people are able to grow under just shade but for a majority of things they need to be in a greenhouse. remember a greenhouse does not necessarily just have to be for protection from the cold. Many areas on the windward side of the islands here get well over 150" of rain a year. That lone needs protection, nevermind the intense sunlight. 


Chicago Chad said:


> Your unicum is just puking blooms. Well done. Do you know the flower count?



thanks Chad! this is the first time its putting on a good show. i had a nice one a while back but it crashed when i tried to attach it to a mount. no idea the flower count.. a lot? its just a small plant. should be a good one when it gets mature.


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2014)

Supremely beautiful plants Pete. Love the dend and the chilochista.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 30, 2014)

Your thread is a virtual encyclopedia of lovely plants. I'm particularly pleased with how your Den. capituleferum is presented. I have a small edition of this plant and was wondering what its blooms look like. Are the flowers fragrant?


----------

